# vag-com code for shift paddles vw Touareg 7P



## Claudio-MI (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi everybody. I'm new to this forum and I was told that here I can find "real experts" on vag-com coding.
I just fitted a new steering wheel with shift paddles to my car (Touareg 7P, 2012 European model, diesel, Executive pack).
Unfortunately paddles do not work.
Any idea on what would be the right coding for Shift Paddles ?

Just for your reference the steering wheel p/n is 7P6419091C, which means:
- multi functions steering wheel (radio, phone, etc. controls)
- heated model
- shift paddles
My original steering wheel was the same without paddles (so all works fine apart from paddles).

Thank you in advance for you cooperation.


----------



## RichardSEL (Apr 5, 2010)

If you post your Autoscan, experts in here will be able to see what modules you now have and their current codings.


----------



## Claudio-MI (Oct 4, 2013)

I will certain do it .... but I do not own the scan myself and need to go to a fried.


----------



## Claudio-MI (Oct 4, 2013)

I did check with my friend and he told that the Hex code at Module 16 is 000C15.
Hope this make sense for the "experts".


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yeah it does.............. now post an auto-scan because you are in violation of rule #6


----------



## Claudio-MI (Oct 4, 2013)

Here is my autoscan .... hope someone can help


Chassis Type: 7P6
Scan: 01 02 03 05 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 36 42 46 52 53 55 56 5F 62
6C 72


01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
05-Acc/Start Auth. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: Malfunction 0010
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
5F-Information Electr. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CRCA) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P0 907 401 F HW: 4G0 907 401 
Component: 3.0TDI EDC17 H37 0002 
Revision: 53H37--- 
Coding: 292A4012232601020000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM30TDI0117P0907401F 001003
ROD: EV_ECM30TDI0117P0907311C.rod
VCID: 3260ADA265F8778E491

3 Faults Found 
18660 - Start Interruption due to Insufficient Engine Speed 
P151D 00 [032] - -
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 21
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 5604 km
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 00:00:00

5568 - Sensor for Ambient Air Temperature (G17) 
P0073 00 [040] - Signal too High
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 37631 km
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 16:19:40

5604 - Park/Neutral Switch Input Circuit 
P0850 00 [032] - Open or Short to Plus
Intermittent - Not Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 37631 km
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 16:19:40

Readiness: 0 1 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans (J217) Labels: None
Part No SW: 0C8 927 750 AG HW: 0C8 927 750 AG
Component: AL1000 AISIN 001 1933 
Serial number: 
Coding: 001568
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_TCMAL991031 002112
ROD: EV_TCMAL991031.rod
VCID: 71E262AEA07E0C9670B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 7P0-907-379.clb
Part No SW: 7P0 907 379 K HW: 7P0 907 379 A
Component: MK25A H36 0418 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 420110010EC010
Coding: 5B6B13C309252556DAF4C89590D4A4507700
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_MK25AXT 007001
ROD: EV_ESPMK25A00800.rod
VCID: 458AE67EC476F036FC3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 05: Acc/Start Auth. (J393) Labels: 8K0-907-064-05.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 BL HW: 4H0 907 064 BL
Component: BCM2 2.0 H31 0330 
Revision: 00002001 
Coding: 01A60000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 74EC6BBAD76C39BE9BD

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 7P6 959 754 AA HW: 7P6 959 754 AA
Component: FBSTOUAREGIDG H05 0051 

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 4H0 905 852 B HW: 4H0 905 852 B
Component: J764 ELV MLB H38 0044 

1 Fault Found 
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 21
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 37631 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 15:52:17


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 907 040 BA HW: 7P6 907 040 BA
Component: Klima 2 Zonen H20 1203 
Coding: B686000A90
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirCondiFront 004001
ROD: EV_AirCondiFront_VW52.rod
VCID: 74EC6BBADF6C39BE9BD

2 Faults Found 
0243 - Function Restriction due to Faults in Other Modules 
U1113 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 37631 km
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 16:19:42

0247 - Function Restriction due to Faults in Other Modules 
U1113 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 16
Mileage: 35912 km
Date: 2013.07.05
Time: 12:20:04


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 907 063 BD HW: 4H0 907 063 D
Component: BCM1 2.0 H12 0100 
Revision: 15012002 Serial number: 00000001007238
Coding: 26001011D1345D010021000300005D0C431C470806010241000000020000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 6BDE70C68A52E6464A7

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 7P0 955 119 HW: 7P0 955 119 
Component: WWS 110718 31 0020 
Coding: 004DBD

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 7P0 955 559 D HW: 7P0 955 559 D
Component: RLFS H09 0011 
Coding: 025223

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 7P6 941 431 D HW: 7P6 941 431 D
Component: E1 - LDS H04 0031 

1 Fault Found 
00779 - Outside Air Temp Sensor (G17) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 37631 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 15:52:00


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags (J234) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7P0 959 655 B HW: 7P0 959 655 B
Component: VW10Airbag02K H05 0023 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 003JX003NM4L
Coding: 00000000000000000000000000000000324B
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW526 001001
ROD: EV_AirbaVW10BPAVW526.rod
VCID: 4084F76ADB54D51ECF5

Crash sensor for side airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 3575LRB405L0N3MKG8N9

Crash sensor for side airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 3585LRB405J0N3MK50IR

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear driver side: 
Serial number: 3515RRB404R0M38EIHBZ

Crash sensor for side airbag; rear passenger side: 
Serial number: 3525RRB404R0M38EF1MS

Crash sensor for front airbag; driver side: 
Serial number: 3555NRB405L0KOIE5PGG

Crash sensor for front airbag; passenger side: 
Serial number: 3565NRB405H0KOIECOEH

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 953 568 H HW: 7P6 953 507 M
Component: Lenks.Modul H03 0005 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 90815KH500016 
Coding: 000C15
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 38749F8A8B849DDE775

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 7P6 959 542 HW: 7P6 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H03 0027 

2 Faults Found 
01426 - Controls in Steering Wheel (E221) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 37845 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.10.02
Time: 11:34:58

00889 - Horn (H) 
007 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100111
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 29
Mileage: 37845 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.10.02
Time: 11:38:44


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 7P6 920 880 P HW: 7P6 920 880 P
Component: Kombi H13 0239 
Revision: 11240062 Serial number: 658070811593026
Coding: 133733002A000008000004
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSRBVW526 001013
ROD: EV_KombiUDSRBVW526.rod
VCID: 4894EF4AF364ED5E075

1 Fault Found 
16776976 - Function Restriction due to Faults in Other Modules 
U1113 00 [008] - -
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 37631 km
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 16:19:42


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 907 530 C HW: 7P6 907 530 A
Component: GW-CAN-L-MOST H08 5202 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 00000000212853
Coding: 000D077500
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_GatewVW526UDS 001006
ROD: EV_GatewUDS_VW52.rod
VCID: 38749F8A83849DDE775

Battery Monitoring Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 7P0 915 181 A HW: 7P0 915 181 
Component: Batt_Sensor H07 0140 
Serial number: 00000000005650149524

Voltage stabilizer: 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J136) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 959 760 D HW: 4H0 959 760 D
Component: MEM-FS H08 0153 
Revision: AA000000 Serial number: 00000010893202
Coding: 0058130000004001000001010101202020202121202020
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 346CABBA97EC79BE5BD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 959 793 N HW: 4H0 959 793 F
Component: TSG FA H07 0166 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000118434004 
Coding: 011D0620DE00451005080002
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 448CFB7AC74CC93EEBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. (J393) Labels: 4H0-907-064-46.clb
Part No SW: 4H0 907 064 BL HW: 4H0 907 064 BL
Component: BCM2 2.0 H31 0330 
Revision: 00002001 Serial number: 0155129429 
Coding: 011A162028B9009483200624000000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 74EC6BBAD76C39BE9BD

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 7P6 951 171 
Component: DWA-Sensor 002 0204 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 C
Component: LIN BACKUP HO H05 1501 

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 7P0 959 591 HW: 7P0 959 591 
Component: J245 PS30.050 H07 0006 
Coding: 191100

Subsystem 4 - Part No SW: 7P0 959 591 A HW: 4H0 959 591 
Component: J394 PS30.050 H07 0006 
Coding: 191100

3 Faults Found 
02738 - Bulb for Tail/Brake Light; Left 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 22
Mileage: 37630 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 15:20:01

02739 - Bulb for Tail/Brake Light; Right 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
 Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 22
Mileage: 37630 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 15:20:01

01317 - Control Module in Instrument Cluster (J285) 
013 - Check DTC Memory - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101101
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 22
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 37631 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 15:52:17


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 959 792 F HW: 4H0 959 792 F
Component: TSG BF H07 0166 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000118572068 
Coding: 011D0620DE00451005080000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3B7E8086BAB2B6C69A7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake (J540-) Labels: 7P0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 7P0 907 801 F HW: 7P0 907 801 F
Component: EPB H51 1201 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: A117250039B 
Coding: 01040100
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_ParkbA7 000006
ROD: EV_ParkbA7.rod
VCID: 366891B289906BAE659

1 Fault Found 
12656790 - Databus 
U1123 00 [008] - Received Error Message
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 238
Reset counter: 0
Mileage: 196352 km
Date: 2021.04.02
Time: 14:57:03


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range (J745) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 907 357 HW: 7L6 907 357 C
Component: AFS-ECU H04 0110 
Revision: -------- Serial number: --------------
Coding: 018A00000F000200
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_HeadlRegulVWAFS 005006
VCID: FCFCC39A773CF1FE53D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (R) Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 4G0 035 061 C HW: 4G0 035 061 
Component: Radio U DAB H52 0083 
Revision: AB001007 Serial number: 109H20B7529674
Coding: 010105020100000003
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 1D3A6E1E0466D8F6843

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5F: Information Electr. (J794) Labels: 4E0-035-6xx-5F.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 670 A HW: 7P6 035 670 A
Component: H-BNT-EU H45 0318 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 478GB0B7557954
Coding: 010100050040C1EF41000B0E00000003F0040101
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 336EA8A692E27E86427

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8R0 060 884 N
Component: EUR 2011 1205 

Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 7P6 919 603 HW: 7P6 919 603 
Component: DU8 SV Touch H25 0045 

Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 7P6 919 603 HW: 7P6 919 603 
Component: DU8 SV Touch H25 0045 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 8R0 060 961 
Component: CD-Database 1886 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left (J388) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 959 795 B HW: 4H0 959 795 B
Component: TSG HL H09 0162 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000118792591 
Coding: 011C06200000251005080000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3A708582B5888FCE811

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. (J928) Labels: None
Part No SW: 7P6 907 441 D HW: 7P6 907 441 D_
Component: TopView H05 0097 
Revision: 11001001 Serial number: 82331010129408
Coding: 0100000001010000000102000000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
ASAM Dataset: EV_CamerSysteTopViewVW 001014
ROD: EV_CamerSysteTopViewVW.rod
VCID: 3A708582BD888FCE811

4 Faults Found 
9616922 - Supply Voltage for Front Surroundings Camera 
B1284 14 [008] - Open or Short to Ground
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 22
Reset counter: 40
Mileage: 37631 km
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 15:52:07

9616433 - Video Signal Line for Front Surroundings Camera 
B1278 01 [008] - Electrical Failure
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 37631 km
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 16:19:43

9616790 - Front Surroundings Camera 
B127C 54 [008] - Missing Calibration / Basic Setting
Intermittent - Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 23
Mileage: 37631 km
Date: 2013.09.10
Time: 16:19:43

10489856 - No Basic Setting 
B2010 00 [009] - -
Confirmed - Tested Since Memory Clear
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 238
Mileage: 37631 km
Date: 2013.09.12
Time: 11:04:32


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right (J389) Labels: None
Part No SW: 4H0 959 795 B HW: 4H0 959 795 B
Component: TSG HR H09 0162 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 0000118792819 
Coding: 011C06200000251005080000
Shop #: WSC 31414 790 00001
VCID: 3A708582B5888FCE811

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Just as I thought..... a noob that is a dirt bag pirate, asking for support with stolen property...:thumbdown:

Totally reasonable....


Lock it up...


----------



## Claudio-MI (Oct 4, 2013)

not sure to understand what you mean ... I must assume you mean the vag-com software.
If that's the case I'm really very sorry about that.
As I mentioned in previous posts, the device is not mine and I was not aware (otherwise I would have not posted the request).
I just had a look into ross-tech web site to buy one for myself (so I have my own and know where its coming from)
Do I need to buy the "professional" version or the "lite" one is enough (in this last case which cable use ?) ?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You should buy this:

http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCHUC.html

However if you want the best of the best.....with one year free tech support.

Get this: 


http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VPULTRA.html


----------



## Claudio-MI (Oct 4, 2013)

I think that $999 is "overshooting" since I just need it to enable my shift paddles.
The other one seems to be what I need. Thank you


----------

